# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  Cost effective delivery of materials

## qurm

Hi all, 
I am doing various restoration jobs, room by room.  For each small project need to get a few hundred dollars of commonly available materials (like yellow-tongue flooring, plasterboard, studs) delivered (too large for my car/trailer). 
I am not familiar with the market here (previously all my DIY work was in Europe), and don't want to call around loads of suppliers comparing prices.  Can anyone suggest where I will usually find a fair price with delivery included in the central Adelaide area? 
For example Bunnings offered $50 for a small delivery or $120 for large truck (for 3.6 m lengths).  Is this reasonable?  Are there other suppliers who will deliver free for an order over $300, say?  What do most tradesmen do here for stuff that is too long/heavy for a ute? 
Thanks, 
Andy

----------


## Belair_Boy

G'day Andy 
I encounter the delivery cost problem from time to time but have got around it on the most part by buying myself a tray top ute with load racks. I can carry 6m long material with ease now and 1 tonne in the tray.  I have a tandem trailer for 2.4 x 1.2 sheet materials or bulk sand etc.  I should have bought it at the start of my build and retired the commodore long ago.
I am also on very good terms with my local hardware store and they will deliver for free or arrange an order to be delivered on site instead of comming to the store whereever possible.  It is only a little True Value hardware (Blackwood) but they go out of their way to be helpful.
$80-$120 is around the mark for a truck but there is often room for negotiation.  They regularly take several deliveries on one trip and get the fee from everyone!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Craigoss

I'm not in South Australia, but those delivery prices seem pretty high. I have had a lot deliveries for my renovations, they have all been $30-50. The last delivery I had was decking timber with 10m lengths of bearers which was only a $30 delivery charge. Tradies generally just get materials delivered to site, and being regular clients usually get free delivery, otherwise they would just pass on the delivery charge to the client. 
Ring around to other trade supplies in your area. Building industry is doing it tough at the moment, most of them will jump at your business.

----------

